# Heat Pressing transfer paper and vinyl



## hootiegirl1952 (Nov 15, 2016)

I am fairly new to heat pressing t shirts. I need to do a 100% cotton t shirt with a transfer picture and also heat transfer vinyl letters on the front. I am using Avery dark heat transfer paper and iron on vinyl. The shirt will be set up with words on the top under the neckline, a picture next and words underneath the picture. I'm concerned about what temp and time I need to put my heat press on. I've done shirts with either vinyl or picture, never both different mediums at the same time. Can someone tell me how I need to go about doing that or the temps and times to use. Thanks for your help
Pat K


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Both should be fine at 350 for about 30 seconds, I would think. HTV can be repressed, so maybe do that first and then the picture. Use a Teflon sheet on top or parchment paper.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would suggest printing the picture first using the transfer paper instructions. Then place the vinyl and cover the picture with a non stick sheet. Press the vinyl according to its instructions.


----------

